# Name for my haunted house!



## ReignOfTerrorHaunt (Aug 6, 2011)

As you can see I LOVE the name 'Reign of Terror'. I contacted the haunted house in CA and asked if I could use it but of course they said that they would appriciate it if i didn't. Now that I think about it I would like to have my own uniqe hauted house name. I really need Ideas. Ive been looking it up on line and thinking for days but can't come up with anything I really like. 

Thanks


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Is this for your home haunt? Do you do a particular theme?


----------



## ReignOfTerrorHaunt (Aug 6, 2011)

It's for my home haunt and every year I have a different theme. I just want a name that can go with any theme


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, without knowing a theme, just generating alternatives to haunted and house separately:
Haunted -
Ghostly, Ghoulish, Horror, Scary, Fiendish, Evil, Spirit, fright, possess, terrify, torment, trouble, spooky, infest, and dwell.
House - mansion, abode, home, apartment, condo, digs, habitat, flat, lean-to, shack, box, roost, pigpen, crib, cubbyhole, den, dump, joint, and residence.
When I wanted to come up with a name for my miniature Halloween village I just started thinking of scary words and then paired up words that meant city or town and came up with Shudder Valley. I love brainstorming stuff. : )


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, what about undead manor? Nefarious Park? Wicked Place?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Best way to name a home haunt is by looking at your family name, your street or town name, or something else personal to you and your haunt.

So any ideas using any of those place names?

Also, it's really helpful to go to http://thesaurus.com/ to look up things like "scary" and get similar words that might work with your theme. Sort of like what boobear was doing; you can look up quite a few and get a huge amount of options that way.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine is Haven Haunt because I live on Haven Circle. I love the contradiction of names. LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Mine is Haven Haunt because I live on Haven Circle. I love the contradiction of names. LOL


well, i just have a display, and certainly its not name worthy, but if i were to give it a name it would be 'holding horror' because i live on holding young rd.... LOL

i do like the idea of working your street name in somehow when its possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, Yes--- a connection with your street name or neighborhood would be perfect.

Action words are fun too! As Boobear mentioned, a creepy word along with what you're doing is a good jumping off point for awesome names.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

You're in Washington...so obviusly it should be:

Rain of Terror


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't forget subdivisions..Mine is Pleasant Hills...so I could go with Pleasant Hills Cemetery or UnPleasant Hills Cemetery.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

wichymom, mine is just a display, too. But I refer to it as Haven Haunt and so do the neighbor hood kids. I use this on my invites to the Boo Bash and my Be WITCHY party, too.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Reign of Fear... Although would it really matter if you used the same name?. They don't appear to own the trademark, plus you're in a different state.

The actual trademark is owned by the fireworks company in the link below.
http://socialmedia.trademarkia.com/reign-of-terror-77801994.html


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Isn't Reign of Terror in Thousand Oaks CA? If you're in Washington why is it hurting them if you have a haunt with the same name? Especially if it's a home haunt? Just asking? Are you making a website? You could add Reign of Terror (WA) to that maybe? I dunno.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

murtisha said:


> Isn't Reign of Terror in Thousand Oaks CA? If you're in Washington why is it hurting them if you have a haunt with the same name? Just asking? Are you making a website? You could add Reign of Terror (WA) to that maybe? I dunno.


thats kind of what i was thinking, especially if its a home. neighborhood ToT haunt and not a commercial establishment. call it what you want


----------



## ReignOfTerrorHaunt (Aug 6, 2011)

Scatterbrains that is AWESOME haha.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I like everybody's suggestion of finding something in your family or area and going from there, and incorporating it with another term. For instance you can take 'The Lurker' from Whidbey Island Naval Air Station and make it Lurker Manor. Just an idea.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

There was a thread last year where someone posted a great link to a site that listed just about every noun, adjective and pronoun you can think of for naming a haunt. I can't find it now. Anyone remember that?


----------



## ReignOfTerrorHaunt (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't like the street name ones. Cause im going to be moving and just want on permenant name that can go with any theme


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

why dont you just add East Coast? 
wouldnt be very "poetic" I guess

Reign of Screams also popped into my head.

I live on a hill on Blueberry Ridge...does that mean I can name my haunt Blueberry Hill....lol


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*My idea for a name...*

*What about the "Realm of Fright" Haunted house... I like it! *


----------



## ReignOfTerrorHaunt (Aug 6, 2011)

Oo how about just realm of terror? Pretty much the same thing. I don't like the word realm as much though


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*There is already two haunts named "Realm of terror" out there. It should be a unique name though for your specific haunt. Like my Haunts name: "Las Killinas Cemetary" which came from my community's development name: Las Colinas in which it also means "The Hills" in spanish! 

But I wish ya the best in your name search buddy! *


----------



## ReignOfTerrorHaunt (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Stinks that there that name is already taken


----------



## ReignOfTerrorHaunt (Aug 6, 2011)

Is reign of horror taken?


----------

